# Pro-Groomer Seminar in SoCA - Olga



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Olga Zabelinzkaya is a 'Celebrity' Pro-groomer who has won tons of awards and is a very elite class of groomers. She is based out of the East Coast, but is coming out to CA to hold a Grooming Seminar.

It is quite fortunate to have access to this level of groomer and she was recently at SUPERZOO in Las Vegas. She was not teaching as she was competing.

Olga is being very nice and willing to create a portion of her seminar to focus on Maltese grooming. She is open to taking a select couple/few dogs to use as demo dogs to groom, which is a fantastic opportunity to have a pro like her groom your dog.

We are not signing up directly as Olga has offered a discount to our group. Please let me know if you are interested in attending
1) Maltese specific 4 hour grooming seminar
2) Asian fusion 1/2 day seminnar
3) having your maltese considered for grooming by Olga

There are not a lot of spaces, but I wanted to share this here for those of you that are not on FB. Please email me at [email protected] if you have interest.

We are still working out logistics and group pricing with Olga. :chili:

Personally I get such a thrill watching the celebrity pro-groomers work their magic. There is a reason they are on the road holding classes! I especially enjoy Pro-groomers like Olga as she is very open to non-traditional, creative and asian fusion grooms. Not all Pro-groomers approve of creative grooms. Hope to see some SM friends there! :chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I wish I could go. This is definitely a true art! Have fun...I will be wishing I was there.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Joanne...isn't it an excuse to visit CA again?...I need to kiss your girls in person!!! Hugs!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Joanne...isn't it an excuse to visit CA again?...I need to kiss your girls in person!!! Hugs!


Maybe after the new year :thumbsup: Be ready for lots of wet kisses!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh that sounds great! Hm... I wonder if Pippa or Cozette would look good in the Asian fusion look?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hedy,

I'd be interested in going!

xo
Kim


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hedy, is it going to be taped? I would LOVE to be able to be there, but Andrea Bocelli is calling my name...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hedy, I would love to come but it is 2 days before I arrive in CA!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Maybe after the new year :thumbsup: Be ready for lots of wet kisses!


Ready and waiting! Warning -- i might not want to let go of your babies Joanne! :wub:



socalyte said:


> Oh that sounds great! Hm... I wonder if Pippa or Cozette would look good in the Asian fusion look?


Olga is really good ...How special it would be to have Cozette or Pippa featured in a new style. I'll have cameras in tow with me this time ...not just a phone camera like the last time we met. :thumbsup:



kd1212 said:


> Hedy,
> 
> I'd be interested in going!
> 
> ...


Kim that would so cool so I could FINALLY meet Tyler.



lydiatug said:


> Hedy, is it going to be taped? I would LOVE to be able to be there, but Andrea Bocelli is calling my name...





edelweiss said:


> Hedy, I would love to come but it is 2 days before I arrive in CA!


Uhhmmm...I'm kind of a Groomers Fan Club, but I'd still pick Bocelli over pretty much anything if I had a chance to see him live!!!

Olga is still working out details to help our group out with pricing. We are going back and forth still with logistics. Will keep those that have emailed me and here posted as I get more info.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hedy, could you PM or tell us here the price range even if we don't know exact amount yet?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Olga is being brought out by the owner of the salon, but she is so very kind and trying to work out a discount for our Maltese group. She is also working in a 4 hour block on Sunday JUST FOR MALTESE.

They don't sell half days, but I am still asking for a 1/2 day option if possible.

Dogs that are used by her for grooming by her will not be charged for groom...if I understood correctly.

Sunday is tentatively 1/2 day Bichon grooming and 1/2 day Maltese Grooming
Monday is tentatively 1/2 day Japanese grooming, which is what Olga's lean is towards Japanese and Asian Fusion more then Korean (similar, but different)

Olga and I are still going back and forth as she is very kind to try and accommodate our group. Below is more info on Olga...



HERE is the INFO from the Event on FB === The price is pretty normal as it is a Pro-groomers Seminar rate.

Bichon, Maltese, mix breeds, Japanese style with Groom Team USA member Olga Zabelinskaya
Call 626-676-5816 for reservations
[email protected]
$175 one day
$300 both days of fun and learning!
Olga Zabelinskaya
___________________________________________________


[email protected]
Welcome to Elite Pet Spa & Grooming Gallery

Olga is a Nationally and Internationally Certified Master Groomer .
She has groomed competitively throughout the U.S. since 
2004 and has multiple "Best in Show" and "Best 
All-Around Groomer" wins as well as 2 prestigious
"Winners Circle Champion " titles. 
Olga was awarded a Lynn Carwer Memorial Award 
"Best All Around Stylist 2009". 

Olga was born in Russia where she had a Master Degree 
in Engineering and finished a law school. 
After her family moved to the U.S. Olga found a job in a 
grooming business. In 5 years, starting as a self taught
newbie she became a Groom Team USA member in 
2008, 2009,2010,2011,2012,2013and 2014.
Olga was a member of traveling GroomTeam USA in 2011 and 2013
and helped team to win Silver and Gold and become one of the TOP FIVE 
World Best groomers. 


Olga Zabelinskaya was the proud recipient 
of one of the Grooming Industry highest achievements;
the 2009, 2010 Cardinal Crystal American Groomer of the Year Award 
and the 2009 Congeniality Award.
Both honors are categories of the Cardinal Crystal Grooming Achievement Awards,
which recognize excellence in the field of competitive and professional grooming. 

One of the highest honors attainable by a professional groomer, 
the American Groomer of the Year award
is the grooming industry version of the Best Picture Oscar. 

Olga owns and operates two grooming salons in New Jersey 
"Elite pet Spa & Boutique" and "Grooming Gallery" which won 
Cardinal achievement award in 2010. 
Her grooming experience includes styling dogs for prestigious
Westminster and Eukanuba dog shows and celebrity customers.
Olga participates in charity events and does grooming seminars
for professional groomers and pet owners all over the country and Worldwide.
PO


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Hedy, I would love to come but it is 2 days before I arrive in CA!


Sandi == I don't know what happened to my responses, somehow my original response to you got truncated...


I am so sad we missed that date by couple days. I do wish you could come too...so I asked Olga when she was flying out...sadly she flys out Monday evening. 

Maybe another time we get a pro groomer seminar out here and hopefully you can be in town too!!! Hugs!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hedy,

I'd probably only want to come for the Maltese portion--not both days. How does she pick the models? I wouldn't mind if she uses Tyler, so I can follow when I cut him next. I think he looks okay, but I'm sure an expert will be able to point out the bad and very bad!!!

xo
Kim


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> Hedy,
> 
> I'd probably only want to come for the Maltese portion--not both days. How does she pick the models? I wouldn't mind if she uses Tyler, so I can follow when I cut him next. I think he looks okay, but I'm sure an expert will be able to point out the bad and very bad!!!
> 
> ...


Kim -- I couldn't go Monday either as this place is pretty darn far for me -- so Olga was super nice and moved Maltese portion to Sunday.

I can put Tyler on the list to be considered as a model (I have 4 dogs on this list so far) == I don't know what criteria she will use for the grooming model, but I will put Tyler on the list to be considered until you decide.
*
GROOMING MODELS -- should be bathed, brushed out and dryer before hand... we can re-prep the dog some there if need be. *


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, thanks. I can definitely go Sunday--it's quite a hike for me as well--I wouldn't want to drive in Monday traffic!!!

Thanks for adding him to the list for models. Do you need a recent picture or anything? Also, when will we find out if he's chosen as a model? I just trimmed him on Saturday, which means I will bathe and trim in two weeks, but I hold off the extra week for the event!

xoxoxo...


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Kim -- Olga didn't ask for picture. I would however have a few pictures in your phone handy for the type of look that you want. She is very open to creative options in grooming so good to have a picture.

I also would just not cut anything between now and then except maybe the underneath pads if you need to. Let Olga do her Pro-groom on him. I'll take my camera with me, and hope they allow me to shoot photos along the way.

Yes === it is a super long haul for me to get up there...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope you have so much fun!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, will do--I don't really have any pictures--we kind of like the way he looks. I'd love to get advice--from her and you too. For example, should I let some of his hair grow longer in certain areas etc. And the face--I'm not great there and the ears--I want to make sure he's even. Since I'm very, very novice to grooming, I'm open to anything and learning everything! Okay, I'll bathe him, but not cut. What about around the eyes though? Sometimes that grows really fast. His "bangs" and pads also grow fast. As you said, I can do the pads and with the "bangs" he should be okay--it won't hurt if they're a little too long and in his eyes!!!

I know such a long ride for you. I think it's nearly 50 miles for me! Tony has a friend that lives there, so I've "suggested" that he makes a plan with him, so I don't have to drive myself!



MalteseObsessed said:


> Kim -- Olga didn't ask for picture. I would however have a few pictures in your phone handy for the type of look that you want. She is very open to creative options in grooming so good to have a picture.
> 
> I also would just not cut anything between now and then except maybe the underneath pads if you need to. Let Olga do her Pro-groom on him. I'll take my camera with me, and hope they allow me to shoot photos along the way.
> 
> Yes === it is a super long haul for me to get up there...


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, this sounds so great! I wish I had the chance to attend


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok === We locked in on a group price, Olga was very very nice as was the hosting Groomer.

In order for me to lock down on registration == I need tot ry and take this into a group chat off line. Please either email me or FB message me so I can confirm attendance and dogs for grooming priority list.

Dinner after would be awesome too, but we'd have to find a dog friendly place...

Email is ==== [email protected] but most of you can PM on FB Hedy Dolce Dolce


KISSES Boycie, Tina and Peppino == We'll share the day with you afterwards via pictures and stories!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wishing you all a fantastic time! This groomer seminar sounds very interesting. 

Unfortunately too far away for us...! But hopefully we will see photos of the results!!! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

